# John Owen and John Bunyan



## chuckd (Sep 17, 2014)

I found this wikipedia entry under Jown Owen:


> Charles gave him 1000 guineas to relieve those upon whom the severe laws had chiefly pressed, and he was even able to procure the release of John Bunyan, whose preaching he ardently admired.



This is in reference to King Charles II's Declaration of Indulgence. The wikipedia entry is in the original article (2003) when references weren't necessarily used. So I'm mainly curious about the historical basis of this entry (in order of my curiosity):
1. John Owen "ardently admired" John Bunyan's preaching?
2. He procured Bunyan's release? How exactly? Bunyan's entry only includes "John Bunyan was released in January 1672, when Charles II issued the Declaration of Religious Indulgence."
3. Charles gave Owen money to release those prisoners under the laws against Catholics and noncomformists? What was the money used for exactly?


----------



## Logan (Sep 17, 2014)

I have heard point 1 before. "May it please your Majesty, if I could possess the tinker's abilities to grip men's hearts, I would gladly give in exchange all my learning." supposedly said to Charles II when asked why he wanted to hear a simple tinker's preaching.


----------

